

Instapush: Instant notifications for things that matter - benscarberry
https://instapush.im
Instant notifications for things that matter within your web app or service.
======
guptaneil
For people looking to pull the same thing off on iOS, check out Prowl
([http://www.prowlapp.com](http://www.prowlapp.com)). It's designed to forward
your mac's Growl notifications to your iPhone, but they also have an http
endpoint you can use to trigger push notifications. I've been using it for the
last 2 years to notify me of events on my server, just like Instapush.

------
akerl_
After browsing the site, I'm left with 2 questions: What does this service
offer that makes it more desirable than the whole crowd of other Notification-
As-A-Service providers, and how do I make an API call to it? It doesn't look
like there are API docs, so I would need to dissect one of their linked
wrappers.

~~~
benscarberry
as far as I understand. It's especially interesting for product/apps/services
owners to follow up on transactions that they find important. And about API
there's a raw CURL right there curl -X POST \ -H "x-instapush-appid:
529e45aa128773e72b8b4567" \ -H "x-instapush-appsecret:
e5aaf9c65ce78d67718e68557e31ad66" \ -H "Content-Type: application/json" \ -d
'{"event":"registeration",
"trackers":{"email":"someone@somewhere.com","country":"US"}}' \
[http://api.instapush.im/post](http://api.instapush.im/post)

~~~
akerl_
Ah, my bad. I didn't notice the curl shown, since it's listed next to language
implementations

~~~
benscarberry
and It's now over HTTPS

------
nacs
The whole point of the service is to basically relay HTTP calls to push
notifications but you only support 1 of the 2 main mobile platforms? Am I not
seeing the iOS client or is this Android only?

Also, no pricing page. Will this be a pay-only service after beta or freemium
or free?

------
madisp
API is http instead of https and doesn't require signing the request body or
parameters :(

~~~
benscarberry
you are right about http. it should be https, I'll pass it on. But request is
already authorized with headers? you can email them info@instapush.im and let
them know how you'd love to do it, I'm sure they will listen.

------
tokenizerrr
Does this use Google Cloud Messaging for Android[1]?

[1]:
[http://developer.android.com/google/gcm/index.html](http://developer.android.com/google/gcm/index.html)

~~~
benscarberry
Yes

------
wellboy
AWesome, awesome, awesome.

Can you also support client-side support for the people that are using Parse?

As in, write a few lines of code in my Android app that sends a push to me.

Last question, why did you choose to launch on Android?

~~~
benscarberry
Yea, just make an HTTP request from your android app. as simple as that.

------
aaronbasssett
Their python wrapper for their service is a complete mess. If it is a
indicator as to the code quality of the rest of their product I would not
depend on it for anything important.

------
michaelmior
Typo on the homepage. "add the code after succesfull transaction" should be
"add the code after a successful transaction"

~~~
benscarberry
Thanks! fixed

~~~
nwm
Also, sensitive instead of sensetive.

~~~
benscarberry
Thanks again clearly someone needs to be fired! lol

------
dz0ny
Pushover && Pushbullet clone

~~~
benscarberry
I might disagree with you. that's more towards developers less towards
consumers.

~~~
nacs
Erm isn't your service just as, if not more more developer-centric than the
other 2 services mentioned?

Consumers don't really use HTTP APIs..

------
mat1911
similar to [http://getredalert.com](http://getredalert.com)

~~~
l0gicpath
And similar to Snitch[1] except Snitch doesn't seem to have launched yet.

[1]: [http://trysnitch.com/](http://trysnitch.com/)

------
icebraining
How does it make money?

------
AliDarwish
This is super awesome!!

------
atoponce
Open Source? If not, count me out.

